# Question for those who like BIG GSDs



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

I've been seeing a lot of threads about oversize GSD lately, and it seems most threads become so argumentative that those who love oversize GSDs are too defensive to answer questions about WHY they love them. But I'm actually, genuinely curious about this. So for those who own, love, and breed super-size, what is it about greater size that you like? Is there a practical aspect that benefits you? 

I know for some people who need a service dog for balance, the dog needs to be a certain height. I could definitely see an advantage here for a taller dog. I suppose that if a dog is to pull a wheelchair, he needs to have a certain amount of power as well. So it's arguable that a larger dog would have more pulling strength.

When I was 18 and got my first puppy, I didn't choose her for size, but I wanted her to grow as large as possible. At the time I was living on my own, and wanted a BIG dog for security reasons. I thought that the bigger the dog, the more intimidating it would be. Nowadays I know that the size of a dog has very little to do with its ability and willingness to protect, but at the time, I simply wanted a big deterrent to anyone with malicious intent. How many of you feel the same way?

And to encourage people to actually answer the question without getting defensive, let's not turn this thread into an argument about whether oversize GSDs should exist and be bred. The fact is they are here, and probably always will be, so for the sake of this discussion let's leave that out of it. I have my own opinions, but I'm always curious why others have the opinions they do, especially if they are different from mine. I may have something to learn. 

I myself have a BIG dog, a 130 lb. Akbash dog whom I love to death. I wasn't looking for a giant dog necessarily, but I needed an LGD to guard my livestock, and LGD breeds only come in two sizes: giant and super-giant.  I do like the fact that I don't have to bend over to pet him. I like the fact that his size intimidates 2- and 4-legged trespassers; he is really a big marshmallow with humans, but can put on a good show behind the fence. But when it's time to put this dog in the tub, or the car, or a crate, his size becomes problematic. This breed is huge because they were bred to fight off wolves and other predators; their size is an asset for this purpose. 

But most people who have extra-large pets aren't using them to fight wolves, or pull wheelchairs, or anything else where size would be a practical asset. So I'm really curious what the attraction is. Is it simply a subconscious or emotional response that you can't put your finger on, like the preference for a certain color or flavor?

For that matter, anyone who likes ANY giant breed dog--Great Danes, Irish Wolfhounds, etc--what is it about that great size that is appealing?


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I like large dogs.
I like the Tibetan Mastiff breed....I find them very appealing.

I own a "larger than standard" male GSD..... he is extremely handsome with the ultimate temperament, and looks like a black & red bear.
I didn't purposely "breed" for the size...but alas...he is a larger male, and that "single" reason, would not deter me from any plans I may have for him.
It has simply restricted my ability to continue "showing/competing" with him as he matured...he is now 5 yrs old.
*To love this dog...you simply have to meet him!*


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

All I can add to this discussion is why I'm glad that my GSDs aren't BIG, which is basically all the reasons that Freestep has already mentioned. In an emergency I could probably pick up and carry Halo if I had to, although I would worry about my back. She's about 60 pounds, which is "small" compared to all of my previous females, who have ranged from 70-80 pounds. She's actually right at the mid-point of the standard for a female, and I LOVE her smaller size! She's quick and agile, and very athletic, she fits better in my small car, and can fit in a smaller crate than Keefer.

I'm pretty sure there's no way I could pick up and carry Keef by myself without injuring my back, and he's well within the standard at 80 pounds. I really can't imagine having a bigger GSD and I wouldn't mind a smaller male, closer to 70-75 pounds. 

A long time ago, many years before I had LC shepherds, I saw pictures of Shilohs and thought I wanted one. But the larger size, often over 100 pounds, was a huge deterrent.


----------



## Zoeys mom (Jan 23, 2010)

Size doesn't matter to me just temperament though my female is waaaaaay over standard in width she is in within standard in height. She's a wide 96 lb female with a obvious waist, tuck, and visible ribs just big


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

That is one thing about my big dog that I worry about--if he were injured or sick and couldn't walk, there is no way I could pick him up or carry him. My GSDs, at 70ish lb, I could pick up and carry in a pinch.

But this thread is supposed to be about the *advantages* of bigger dogs.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

People like big dogs in the same way they like black sables, big heads, huge strides, ...... Or even teeny tiny poodles. We like extremes.... The dogs that make you go , "WOW, look at that_______."


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

I don't think there is an "advantage" of owning a larger than standard sized dog of any breed.....I honestly think that it is just a personal preference to most.
If I like a breed, and it is a "large" breed.....it would simply be because I am interested in the breed itself, it wouldn't be because of its size.

I think "size" is stipulated within the standard of any breed, because of what the breed is "designed or created" for.....


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

I like to wrestle and play fight with my dogs. It's more fun to wrestle a bigger dog. Other than that....I'm not sure why a bigger GSD is better. They cost more to feed, vet and house. But there is something majestic about a large dog though so there's something to the presence and aura of a big GSD. 

I have heard reasons like wanting an intimidating, tough or imposing dog for protection purposes from other people that ask for big GSDs. Part of it is definitely an ego thing I believe. People want big houses, big cars and big dogs


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

I've always liked large dogs. I loved my friends' Great Danes growing up, and my neighbor's GSDs. I just like the large body to hug and play with. We did not intentionally get such a large GSD, our female is about 85lbs, the breeder thought she would be 75 lbs, she is not overweight at all. It's interesting how you thought about service dogs. My adult daughter sometimes has balance issues and has taught our dog to "stand" next to her if she needs assistance getting up or on sloped or uneven paths.


----------



## Jack's Dad (Jun 7, 2011)

There are probably some who have a specific reason and maybe you will get some responses from them. 

I think we all have likes and dislikes that we don't understand. I like bigger breeds but can't really say why.

Why do some like Toyotas and some like Fords? 

Why are we physically attracted to certain types of people.

I honestly don't know the reason for many of my likes or dislikes.


----------



## Wolfgeist (Dec 4, 2010)

I don't like massive dogs per say, but I do like larger German Shepherds (80-90lbs). I like the physical presence of a larger GSD, when it comes to hiking and cuddling and having them as daily companions. However, I do not want them so big that they are in greater risk of joint and hip issues. I want them to remain atheletic and capable of work. I just like big boys and big, masculine girls - all on the larger end of the standard, but no necessarily over standard. Does that make sense? Haha.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

Well said Andy....
I too have a "preference" in what I "like"...but it doesn't necessarily mean it's correct....
I like a "type"...but I'm also not oblivious to what is correct.....
It is simply what I am attracted to.....and size does not factor in, size would be just a matter of fact in that instance....whether it is smaller or larger than...


----------



## kiya (May 3, 2010)

Freestep said:


> *That is one thing about my big dog that I worry about--if he were injured or sick and couldn't walk, there is no way I could pick him up or carry him.* My GSDs, at 70ish lb, I could pick up and carry in a pinch.
> 
> But this thread is supposed to be about the *advantages* of bigger dogs.


You would be suprised what you can do when you have to. My GSD Cheyenne was about 130lbs. Long story short...I was home alone, it was snowing. Cheyenne was acting odd, I let him outside and he went under the deck. By this time I was begining to panic and was determined I would not let him stay under the deck in the snow storm. The opening is only about 2' high. I crawled under the deck & got a blanket underneath him and dragged him out and to my truck. Luckily hubby got home & helped get him in the truck.
I have always had & loved big dogs, I dont' think there is any benefit to the huge size. And now that I have my 75lb munchkin Lakota I really don't think I will want to get another dog over 100lbs. Specially when it's bath time.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

qbchottu said:


> I like to wrestle and play fight with my dogs. It's more fun to wrestle a bigger dog.


That's something I hadn't considered, and you're right, it IS fun to wrestle with a big dog! My big dog, Whaley, doesn't really "wrestle"--when he's feeling playful, he lies on his back, squirms around and sort of drapes his front legs over you--but that is kind of fun, and he makes a great pillow or cuddle buddy. He's basically the size of a small person.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Because they are cool 

For me, one would be too big to have, but the big guys...well, they are neat.


----------



## Lilie (Feb 3, 2010)

Hondo is over standard as well as a coatie. Neither of his parents are over standard and both are stock coats. Go figure. 

Hondo is a solid dog. Big boned. I love the fact that I can be standing talking to someone, or watching the horses and Hondo will walk to my side. Because of his height, I can easily (and absent mindedly) stroke his head. When I take his face in my hands, it fills my hands. 

When I give him a hug, it's a BIG, solid hug. When he puts his paw on me, it has true weight to it. There isn't anything slight about him. 

Anytime I have to get up, he comes to my side to help me up. I can be sitting in a chair and I'll say, "Shall we go outside?" and he'll run to my side. If I'm sitting on the floor he'll come stand next to me and not move until I'm on my feet. And he truly seems to enjoy his ability to do that. 

We are building a pond. Last night hubby crawled down in the pond to check out the water that is seeping through. Hondo and Lonestar came down with him. Going back up, Hondo would not go ahead of Hubby. He stayed right next to him as if he thought Hubby might need his help. Hubby had to put his hand on Hondo's shoulders just to keep Hondo moving. It was really touching. Hondo truly thinks his job is to help us. 

Honestly, I do like the fact that he is large and intimidating to others.


----------



## JohnD (May 1, 2012)

I have to agree with Wild Wolf---I also like them to be big but not too big..
A bitch to be 65-85lbs and a male to be 80-95lbs..


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

Why does it matter so much to some people that others may like dogs that are larger than standard? 

Donovan is 88#. He is well within standard when measured. He is impressive to look at and my helper finds him rather impressive to work. He can be like an anchor or trying to drive through a wall. There is something about walking onto the field with a big fat headed male, but I never want another. He is a brute. One of my girls runs into me and it hurts. He runs into me it feels like I was hit by a sledge hammer. He knows how to use his weight against me and against the girls. In sport he will have a shorter working life because of his size. He is far more likely to get hurt or hurt a helper because he is not only big, but very fast. He tires more easily than my girls though he handles the heat better (go figure). He is also less agile and I definitely won't be doing agility with him (well, maybe when he is old). Never again.


----------



## idahospud49 (Jan 28, 2011)

Hmmm I think part of it for me as having such a LARGE animal who some think may be "scary" or "dangerous" and knowing that they aren't. Also I just really like the personality and temperament of larger dogs better.


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

Freestep said:


> That's something I hadn't considered, and you're right, it IS fun to wrestle with a big dog! My big dog, Whaley, doesn't really "wrestle"--when he's feeling playful, he lies on his back, squirms around and sort of drapes his front legs over you--but that is kind of fun, and he makes a great pillow or cuddle buddy. He's basically the size of a small person.


Exactly!
I don't have to worry about hurting or upsetting him when we play or wrestle. I bop him on his head, get him on his belly, toss him around and he goes nuts! Rough-housing with a big dog is the best 

We also lounge a lot together. There's something really cool about having his big melon head on my lap. When he curls up next to me and leans into my side, I feel a deep sense of comfort. I think some of that security and safety I feel comes from his larger size. He gets the right side of the bed and I get the left. He takes up a seat next to me on the couch. He always has a paw on my feet when I'm working at my desk. My girls are always up and about and meddling around. But, he's a rock solid dog that is always by my side. It's seriously easy to forget he's a dog because of his size and demeanor. I do like that about a large dog


----------



## qbchottu (Jul 10, 2011)

lhczth said:


> There is something about walking onto the field with a big fat headed male, but I never want another. He is a brute. One of my girls runs into me and it hurts. He runs into me it feels like I was hit by a sledge hammer. He knows how to use his weight against me and against the girls.


I couldn't agree more! It's so much fun to do protection work with him because he's just a stronger and more imposing dog than my female.

But in everyday life, the way he slams into me sometimes really HURTS. I have a couple bruises from when he was too rough. He doesn't have any negative intentions, he just is a strong dog that is still growing into himself. He will push the girls around sometimes with his strength and weight as well. 

Only part I disagree with is "never wanting another one"!


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

When I started looking for Frank who's my first GSD, I didn't think about size at all, I looked at and talked to different breeders, I was looking for what to me is a GSD, that all around dog that could be a part of the family and my dog to train and show in Obedience. I'm not interested in protection work and the dog could be any color as long as his temperment was what I needed. The dogs temperment and health were top on my list when talking to breeders and I knew I like the shape of the working lines over the show lines. 
After all was said and done I decided on Frank's breeder, and I love Frank including his size, which doesn't seem so big to me (29 in and 86pounds).
I guess what I'm trying to say is I didn't go out there trying to find a "BIG" gsd because I had to have a BIG gsd, it's just what I ended up with after my search and it's what I now love, so why would I go anywhere else for my next one, when I have a great experience with my first one.
It's a connection thing once you have a good experience with something you look for those things to connect you to something new. So if I was looking for a new puppy and couldn't buy one from Frank's breeder I would start with other "oversized " breeders first.


----------



## Syaoransbear (Sep 25, 2008)

The larger size is more of a visual deterrent and acts as a type of prevention. You know what they say, an ounce of prevention is worth a pound of cure.

Also I can pet him, treat him, and collar and leash him without bending over, which is nice.

I've never really had issues with Chrono being too big for some things. He fits nicely in the back of my 2-door cobalt, and when he's chasing his smaller friend through the bushes he's just as fast as her. Only instead of carefully weaving in and out of bushes, he smashes right through them. The biggest problem we have is not being able to find things in his size, like crates and harnesses, but I get most of my stuff off the internet now so it isn't a problem anymore.

It's funny because dogs that would normally intimidate someone don't intimidate me at all because unless they are something like an irish wolfhound or a large great dane, they all look so itty bitty to me.


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

Syaoransbear said:


> It's funny because dogs that would normally intimidate someone don't intimidate me at all because unless they are something like an irish wolfhound or a large great dane, they all look so itty bitty to me.


Yep. I always thought my GSDs were big, but when I first got Whaley, Luka at 70ish pounds looked positively tiny next to him. Nowadays, big dogs only seem big when I have to groom them.


----------



## bocron (Mar 15, 2009)

I have one big boy. His parents are both Kkl1 within the standard and his 4 litter mates are all within standard. For some reason he is just a big boy (he was even raised on the same diet as the pup my daughter kept who is the smallest of the 5 boys). What I find interesting is that he is the one that visitors and strangers always comment on and remember. The pizza guy came the other night and first thing he asked when we opened the door was if Ron was around? We have 7 other GSDs in the house, but everyone remembers him, or conversely they remember Rocket, the pocket sized GSD(she just barely squeaks into the standard height wise). I love him to death, but his size has nothing to do with it. Like Freestep said, when I was a teen/20 something I thought the biggest was the best, now I don't. But I do understand those that just like big, who knows why, but they do. I will say that my big boy is the perfect house dog and has been from day one. He is great with kids and loves my little dog and the cats. Basically he's Ferdinand the Bull .

On the opposite end, my little Lancashire Heeler is the one that goes everywhere with me just because he is just so easy to take out and about.


----------



## BowWowMeow (May 7, 2007)

I have always loved big dogs and I never really thought about the logistics of having one. I love the look and feel of a big dog and having one always made me feel safe. Honestly, when I went looking to adopt my first dog I was looking for something quite big and Massie (who was a 10 week old puppy with huge feet) fit the bill. 

Adult Massie (whose nickname as a puppy was Moose or Massive) was a very slim 90 pounds. She had to have several surgeries over the course of her lifetime (total hip replacement and CCL repair) and I have a pick-up truck with a topper on the back. After her surgeries I had to lift her in and out of my truck and let me tell you, it almost killed my back. 

Basu was a fit 77 pounds and he was still too big for me to comfortably carry. I had to carry him when he collapsed from a hemangiosarcoma bleed and I wasn't able to carry him very far. Chama weighed about 70 pounds and I had to carry her in a few emergencies and she was still a little too heavy for me. 

So when I got my most recent dog (Rafi) I looked for a smaller dog who still had the characteristics I was looking for. He was almost full grown when I adopted him and he now fluctuates between 56 and 60 pounds. I can carry him when necessary, he still looks intimidating and he is just as sturdy and fun to have. I think as I get older I will probably continue to downsize for practical reasons. I do hike long distances with my dogs and were anything to happen I would want to be able to carry my dog to safety.


----------



## fuzzybunny (Apr 29, 2011)

You may not be able to pick up a big dog in an emergency but I bet that big dog could help you if you needed it. I know two Shiloh owners who have had their dogs help them. One fell outside in the snow and couldn't get up. Her dog pulled her up out of the snow. Another owner has serious back problems and somehow uses her dog to help her out of the tub. 

For me personally, it's just a preference and I don't know why.


----------



## Franksmom (Oct 13, 2010)

fuzzybunny said:


> You may not be able to pick up a big dog in an emergency but I bet that big dog could help you if you needed it. I know two Shiloh owners who have had their dogs help them. One fell outside in the snow and couldn't get up. Her dog pulled her up out of the snow. Another owner has serious back problems and somehow uses her dog to help her out of the tub.
> 
> For me personally, it's just a preference and I don't know why.


Big dogs are good for that without any training Frank helped me get about 100 yards from the barn to the house when I fell one day and twisted my ankle badly, all I told him was easy and he just seemed to know to brace himself and let me use him as a crutch.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

lhczth said:


> Why does it matter so much to some people that others may like dogs that are larger than standard?
> 
> Donovan is 88#. He is well within standard when measured. He is impressive to look at and my helper finds him rather impressive to work. He can be like an anchor or trying to drive through a wall. There is something about walking onto the field with a big fat headed male, but I never want another. He is a brute. One of my girls runs into me and it hurts. He runs into me it feels like I was hit by a sledge hammer. He knows how to use his weight against me and against the girls. *In sport he will have a shorter working life because of his size. He is far more likely to get hurt or hurt a helper because he is not only big, but very fast. * He tires more easily than my girls though he handles the heat better (go figure). He is also less agile and I definitely won't be doing agility with him (well, maybe when he is old). Never again.


Karlo is 90# and very lean, long in body, he is athletic and collects himself pretty well for his size. But I also worry that he'll be injured on the field. 
I hardly have done any long bites because of his size and strength....more because I don't want the helper injured either. And I need to trust the helper will be able to catch and carry his frame when we do it. 
I see smaller structured GSD's(or Mals) with power and strength too, they can hit like a bullet and are pretty intimidating!

I'd also like to have smaller crates in the vehicle, but the 500 vari-kennel is too short for Karlo and Onyx.

All three of my GSD's are bigger than the norm. I fostered a 24" 60# male and loved his size! He was so easy to get around in the house and extremely agile. After having him, my dogs seemed like giants! 
My dogs don't seem big to me until I see the GSD's that are 'normal'. And hearing people comment on the size of mine...gets old.


----------



## Liesje (Mar 4, 2007)

I like average size GSDs but I also like Saint Bernards. If I ever buy a purebred dog that is not a GSD it will probably be a Saint Bernard. It's mainly the temperament that interests me but I like the size too.

I've seen many large even oversize GSDs that I LOVE I just don't want to handle and work with one myself. I'm kinda glad there are folks out there that love them and seek them out so I can get some eye candy!! I'm talking about heavy boned, big headed, lean muscled, 95+lb GSDs. 

There are lots of GSDs that have the impression of being large and substantial but weight-wise are not. I personally like this quality in a male GSD. Many people have guessed Nikon's weight 15-25lbs too high. I like my males to look like males and look impressive and visually deterrent but not actually weigh 100+lbs. What I don't really like are super tall GSDs.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've never been one to focus on size, tho I've had a couple 'biggies' over the years. Kodi the mutant as we called him, was out of standard parents, but he ended up being 32" and 125lbs of lean bod! YIKES, breeder was mortified 

Loved him to death, but he was dumb as a bag of rocks, and dealing with his size when he was ill, was quite a chore I honestly do not ever want a dog 'that' big again.

All my other gsd's, even the 'girls', have always seem to measure out at 26",,so over standard for the girls, and run in the 80-85lb(males) range. 

After Kodi, and having medical issues with him to deal with, I vowed I was going to make things easier when dealing with a dog that size if ill, so I've taught ALL my dogs, to put their front feet up on my blazer bumper, and able to 'boost' them in,,Also have worked with them all to be comfortable in a harness and being 'lifted'..Definately comes in handy when you have a large dog who's sick and doesn't want to move! 

Right now, Masi is the only big lug I have, (80lbs) and 26-27" and the aussies are in the 40lb range. being 21".

I can admire a big gsd, and by big I mean bigger than what I've got/had, I just don't want one, if it happens it happens, but I'm not out looking for one.


----------



## shepherdmom (Dec 24, 2011)

Freestep said:


> I've been seeing a lot of threads about oversize GSD lately, and it seems most threads become so argumentative that those who love oversize GSDs are too defensive to answer questions about WHY they love them. But I'm actually, genuinely curious about this. So for those who own, love, and breed super-size, what is it about greater size that you like? Is there a practical aspect that benefits you?
> 
> For that matter, anyone who likes ANY giant breed dog--Great Danes, Irish Wolfhounds, etc--what is it about that great size that is appealing?


Two of my Shepherds have been 90+ lbs. I've also had an Akita and a Great Dane. I just love larger dogs, just because there is so much more to cuddle and love upon. When I'm having a good cry I like to be able to just hug onto one of them without worrying about squishing them or hurting them. I also feel very safe.


----------



## SDChicken (May 6, 2012)

I don't have a Shepherd yet but I do tend to like those with a bit more bone. Nothing insanely massive just a nice balance I guess.

Since I was a child I've been drawn to larger animals. I'm only five foot so most everything is bigger from my perspective. I don't know if that has anything to do with it or not. Listening to my parents, that's what I've always been drawn to even as a baby. I like being able to hug and lean on a dog and not feel as though I could hurt him/her. I guess I can't really give a reason. I just seem to connect better with them. My heart melts when I see a large dog. 

Our Great Pyr we had was 150lbs. He had to be about 32 inches and I loved his size. Only one time did I have to actually physically move him myself. Maybe it's the horse experience but I didn't find it hard. I mean it wasn't a piece of cake Haha. But you learn a few tricks when you deal with cast or ill horses that need on their feet and now. 

For my husband he likes a dog he can wrestle with without hurting. He also likes a dog he can rest his head on or lean a bit into and it not send them running. When we had Bruno, our pyr, my husband was able to use him to brace on while getting up a few times. He just likes a dog that can take that kind of stuff. Doesn't have to be Mastiff size but just one that can handle some rough housing.

Wanted to add that I've always been a major tomboy. I've never really liked anything dainty. So little "accessory" sized dogs never appealed to me. I liked a dog that could keep up and hold his own an a trail ride, hike, boat ride ect. That might be the biggest factor for me.


----------



## holland (Jan 11, 2009)

we have been in classes with a lot of large breed dog and also small dogs-I just love some of the large breeds leonbergers/newfs-mostly because of their temperments-If I lived on a farm I'd consider owning one-When I first got GSDs I thought they were supposed to be large-but think all my GSDs have been within the standard-now I prefer small-because that is what I have


----------



## TaZoR (Jan 26, 2012)

My Tazor is really big for his age..27" weight..in the 80's at 7 mos. He is really big boned and as much as I want him to be healthy...I really like his size. 

He has a great personality and is super imposing. He also gets more attention which is great for his solcialization.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Stark is the perfect size for a male GSD in my opinion.

25.5" at the withers, 87lbs and definitely looks like a male!










I like a substantial dog, not necessarily a BIG dog, but one that has presence. 

With the females, I thought I liked a nice sized female but since owning my itty bitty female Zefra, must admit that I am IN LOVE with her small size.

Zefra is 23" at the withers and 63lbs but definitely has presence! 

I can pick her up easily, she is easy to transport, finding room for Zefra anywhere is easy and she fits in my lap if I want to cuddle comfortably. She is super fast and agile as well.










Here is a comparison photo of Zefra at 13 months and her best friend Hunter (Wild Wolf's) male who is a month younger.










***Photo's courtesy of Wild Wolf


----------



## RubyTuesday (Jan 20, 2008)

I like very tall, lean, athletic dogs & have since I was a mere sprout. I do like a dog with substance but I'm not enamored of 'massive bone' or the (IMO) extreme, mastiff type builds. For my tastes, the more 'mastiffy' the less the breed appeals to me. For example, I find Great Danes attractive, Bullmastiffs & English Mastiffs unattractive & Neopilitans flatout fugly.

My heart dog was a Siberian Husky. As much as I adored him, when I lost him to post surgical complications I realized that while I wanted someone with his innate intelligence & problem solving skills, I also wanted a more biddable temperament...A dog that could be readily trained to be reliable off lead...A dog that sought to obey rather than disobey. I've always liked GSDs & realized they had everything I admired in Cochise while lacking the traits that drove me nutzzzz.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

I dislike super-oversize shepherds personally because it gives the wrong impression of the correct standard to the layperson (and is often accompanied by other health issues), but I LOVE wolfhounds and borzoi. I have an exceptionally tall rescue labradoodle, and there's something so charming about being face-to-face and having paws on your shoulders with a welcome-home hug (he's taller than me when standing on his rear legs). Plus, being able to put out your hand and touch their shoulder is somehow comforting.
I agree with RubyTuesday, I prefer my large dogs to be tall, lean, and athletic. It's healthier and also breathtaking to see an impressive, beautifully-built animal. But GSDs are medium/large working dogs, plain and simple. There are plenty of other breeds out there if you want size.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, I think a dog true to it's standard is one of the most beautiful things I could imagine.


----------



## Lakl (Jul 23, 2011)

Honestly, I think that subconsciously people like the idea of being able to control and command an animal that could easily overpower us in addition to the intimidation factor to outsiders.

I like big GSD's with substantial bone, nice heads, but are solid and agile. I dislike the appearance of the GSD's that have been so overly bred for size that they no longer look like GSD's. Their faces kinda look droopy and bored with no spark, and they look like they would have trouble jumping over a log. 

When I take Achilles out, I never fail to get remarks on his size - "Wow! He is HUGE!". I took him to the vet this past Monday and he weighed in at 67 lbs, though he is underweight. I think he will settle around 75 - 80 when he is fully matured at a good weight. I'm sure I could tell someone he was 95lbs and they would believe it because of his large head and giant paws.


----------



## gagsd (Apr 24, 2003)

I wonder if some people mistake size, for presence?


----------



## OriginalWacky (Dec 21, 2011)

gagsd said:


> I wonder if some people mistake size, for presence?


I think that might be part of it. I love dogs with a huge presence, and often the larger dogs have that in spades. I also agree with those that said they prefer to wrestle with a big dog, not have to bend to pet them, etc. 

I've always preferred bigger dogs, but that's not to say that smaller dogs can't fit in with my life as well. Our Krissie weighs in around 35 pounds, and is a Beagle mix (a breed I would never have said I'd like), and is perfect for snuggling close, really easy to just grab and go, and all around just about perfect.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

gagsd said:


> I wonder if some people mistake size, for presence?


I think this is it.


----------



## Verivus (Nov 7, 2010)

It's amusing how many people look at my 1 yr old GSD and proceed to tell me he's going to be a huge 100+lb dog. Then I tell them he's only 75 lbs and will probably gain no more then 10-15 lbs in the next couple of years and I know they dont believe me.  I prefer smaller dogs; I'm hoping he will stay in the 70's, though it probably won't happen with how lanky he looks. I have no chance of lifting him even now if anything were to happen...


----------



## The_Dude (Jun 8, 2012)

gagsd said:


> Animals do not have rights. Owners have responsibilities.


First part false (**** sapiens are a species of "animal", I've been called an "animal" many times throughout my life in all sorts of scenarios). Second part true. Change the first part to dogs or pets? Someone might take you literally? Like a foreigner where "English" isn't there first language. Or maybe it's just me


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Verivus said:


> It's amusing how many people look at my 1 yr old GSD and proceed to tell me he's going to be a huge 100+lb dog. Then I tell them he's only 75 lbs and will probably gain no more then 10-15 lbs in the next couple of years and I know they dont believe me.  I prefer smaller dogs; I'm hoping he will stay in the 70's, though it probably won't happen with how lanky he looks. I have no chance of lifting him even now if anything were to happen...


When I brought Zefra home at 14 weeks old, my friend brought her into my work for me to see (she picked her up for me since I had to work - we have a relationship with my breeder so it wasn't a problem) well, we had all of the "GSD experts" there that day who were trying to convince me she would be HUGE! as in 90lbs+ as an adult. At 14 months old she hasn't even hit 65lbs yet.


----------



## ayoitzrimz (Apr 14, 2010)

I know its been said so many times, but +1 for people overestimating my dog's size.

He's 2.5 years old, and people just cant believe he's 78lbs and will stay roughly this size. 

People immediately assume he's at least 100lbs and just don't believe me when I tell them that he's never been over 80 lbs. 

A common reason: well my dog is a lot smaller (not as tall / long), and s/he's over 60 lbs so yours must be more than 100. A lot of time when their dog is there so I can see for myself, the dog is usually just obese


----------



## Kittilicious (Sep 25, 2011)

I'll chime in on this one... I like bigger shepherds only because thats what I grew up knowing. I've never really met a "standard" shepherd, around here they are all bigger than what I've learned is standard since joining this board.


----------



## dOg (Jan 23, 2006)

I have a bit over standard coated goofball...have always had a big boy >85# but < 100,
mixes & full breds over the years. I just like 'em, and don't much care if that pleases or scares anyone or not. I know sometimes they just grow up larger than standard, even when Dam,Sire & siblings all were within, so even without folks purposely pairing larger ones, it happens. It simply is. I don't get why folks get all confrontational about it, you say tomahto, I say tomayto...so what, who cares?

I will say the larger ones won't often enough be driven on back legs, and that can create an issue where when they are lifted by a helper, it's not familiar as it ought to be. It's just physics...so carrying can be problematic, as can momentum when doing something like agility, or even chasing a frisbee. Seen some spectacularly scary looking wipe-outs when momentum over-rides desire.


----------



## Cassidy's Mom (Mar 30, 2003)

ayoitzrimz said:


> I know its been said so many times, but +1 for people overestimating my dog's size.


Yep, here too. Just a couple of weeks ago Keefer was referred to as a "massive" dog, and he's been guessed as being as large as 115 pounds. He's 80 pounds. He_ is_ big boned, has a lot of fur, and a large masculine head, so I guess that's where it comes from but it still surprises me.


----------



## marbury (Apr 3, 2012)

Another +1 for size. Everyone sees those giant puppy paws and insists to me that they'll be "120lbs, easy"... I just smile and nod, lol!


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

It works in reverse, too. I've said this before and I'll say it again: Men tend to overestimate their dog's weight, while women tend to underestimate. Yesterday a lady brought me a Lab for grooming. Over the phone she said he was about 80 pounds. Turns out he was 102 pounds, and one of those dogs that refuses to walk, stand up, or step onto a table or ramp. 

Oh my back.


----------



## robinhuerta (Apr 21, 2007)

LOL!...my husband always tends to "under age" all the dogs!
He forgets that they AGE......they do not stay 2yrs old...forever!


----------



## deldridge72 (Oct 25, 2011)

My pack of 5 German Shepherds vary in size & weight-my females-small (50#) to larger medium (70+#) with my male, at the last weight in, 99.3# and I like it. As with all breeds of animals there will always be a variety of height, weight and conformation.

I wouldn't be able to lift my big boy but then I couldn't lift the horses I owned either and I always got the critters to where I wanted and given the care they needed.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I do like a little bigger Shepherd as long as they are healthy.


----------



## Magnolia (Jul 18, 2011)

I've always been drawn to big dogs. My husband travels so I'm alone a lot of the time. I like the deterrent that two big dogs with loud barks offer. My other dog is a Great Dane and my GSD isn't done growing, so I don't know how big he will be. I like that I can pet them both without bending down, that I don't have to watch my step to know where they are and that I can squeeze them when I love them.


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

My first dog as an "adult" was a shelter pup I adopted at a day shy of 7 weeks. I was barely 21. The Humane Society was stuffed full so they were putting them out early. I followed the gal as she was carrying the pups in her arms. I wanted a big dog. He grew to be about 119-120 lbs, 29.5" at the withers. He was big, alright. Also, one of the most gentle dogs I have ever met.  Later, when he developed osteosarcoma at the age of 9.5, WSU's vet clinic informed me he was a wolf hybrid. Maybe--he sure looked it and had some habits like it. But he was a GREAT dog. I miss him still. 

I loved him because he WAS a huge deterrent just simply because of his size. No one knew how gentle he was, and as a young college girl I loved it. Then, when my kids came along, and my husband was on shift half the week and we were alone, I felt safe with him there. He only growled twice in his life, as in a serious growl; both times were justified, and scary for me. I really feel he would've stood up for us. He was a very quiet dog too, although he did howl every once in a while. My neighbors used to tell me "When your dog barks at night we get up and look, because something must be serious--we love him out there!" His size never ever bothered me in the least. He could run around in and out of the kids and never knocked any one over. He started me on the big dog path. ♥

Here's some pics:

He was born Dec 19th, this was sometime in March--you can see how big he was as a pup.




























This one is one of my favorites--shows how gentle he was.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

+1 for old style Large GSDs 








My GSD 4 months 50 lbs









His dad 18 months 95 lbs


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

Our first 5 dogs were large by happenstance. All 90-110 lbs. I just grew to like the look and presence of a big bear-like GSD. Jake was the first working line dog I had. He was big, tough and high drive and I loved working and playing with him. I'm fit, but in my 60s now and he did hurt me a couple of times and started me thinking about whether my dogs were too big for my own good. We lost Jake way too early when my wife came home to find him in the house paralyzed from a ruptured disc. I was out of town and she had to find a neighbor to help load him in the truck to go to the vet. 

I think all of this contributed to me looking for more of a breed standard dog when I went in search of Cas. He's normal to me now at 78 lbs., but when I first met him, I commented that he looked to me like an overgrown corgi!. I find it interesting now that when we're in public, people are more respectful and reluctant to approach him, because of his look, than they were of my big dogs.

I still like the big dogs, but like all the others, Cas is just perfect!


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

I think as Sunflower stated, they are just cool. Not every GSD owner will get into the sport aspect of owning a dog. So if they prefer a larger example, for whatever reason, why not? 

I personally like the big dogs from an intimidating standpoint. There is just something about having one out in public that makes me just feel proud to have one. People hold them in awe most times. Most times they give a wide birth which I like cause I don't like people on top of me. Dogs are fine, people not so much. I like my space. A large dog gives me that space. 

I think in this case, perception that a larger dog bites harder, runs faster ect is not always reality. But thats where perception helps the larger dog in my opinion because just from the size, I would think someone would look at that dog and think twice.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

I'm confused by the "old style" tagline that oversized breeders add on.... the breed has not gotten SMALLER, it has gotten LARGER. The GSD's of yesteryear were not big boned mammoths of dogs... they were actually smaller than the typical GSD you see today... (I'm genuinely asking where it came from, if anywhere else than purely advertising)


----------



## Soundguy (Feb 20, 2013)

LoveEcho said:


> I'm confused by the "old style" tagline that oversized breeders add on.... the breed has not gotten SMALLER, it has gotten LARGER. The GSD's of yesteryear were not big boned mammoths of dogs... they were actually smaller than the typical GSD you see today... (I'm genuinely asking where it came from, if anywhere else than purely advertising)


I've talked to some breeders who have used this phrase and it usually translates into 'before the American show lines were so over-bred' e.g. straighter backs, not as much angulation, better minds, etc. In fact, I have a friend with a very nice dog from a breeder in New York who uses that tag.


----------



## katro (Feb 26, 2013)

I like the larger dogs because they are easier to hug/cuddle with and more fun to play/wrestle/rough-house with. I would feel like I'd accidentally hurt a smaller dog! Ralphie isn't large for a GSD, I think he's pretty average at 75-ish pounds, but I always had GSD's as a kid and always loved Great Danes, Malamutes, and larger breeds. Can't really explain specifically why, but small dogs just have no appeal for me.


----------



## Catterman (Jun 30, 2013)

My last gsd was a 105lb female. Had no idea she was going to be that big. My current one is still 6 months but his dad is 115 right now and he throws his weight to his puppies so i hear. I got the smallest male of the litter b/c i didnt want another huge gsd. Just got word that my pup's litter mate is 64lbs right now at 6 months! Mine isn't close to that thank God.


----------



## sunsets (Oct 25, 2012)

I like my big guy (29", 93 lbs) for the sheer presence he exudes. Also, I like to walk the hike/bike trails here in the city, and he certainly keeps the creeps away from me. He's about as big as I'd like, though, he takes up too much floor space as it is.

My friend has a Great Pyrenees who is actually bigger than one of her horses OK, it's a a mini horse , but he's still a very impressive dog. She and I once took him along with us to a dog-friendly pub, and as we walked in, some smart-alec asked me "Hey, is that a Chihuahua?" I told him the dog was a very rare Giant Snow Chihuahua, specifically bred in the Himalaya.


----------



## Shaolin (Jun 16, 2012)

Nothing wrong with a larger sized GSD. Finn is taller/longer/heavier than standard, but he wasn't "marketed" as being a big GSD. His parents were just known to produce dogs on the larger end of the spectrum. I've seen some GSDs who are on the smaller side of the standard or just under and they, to me, don't look right. I prefer a dog smack dab in the middle of the standard or on the large end.

At the same time, I don't think one should breed specifically for the extreme size GSD. I remember in my search for breeders, I found someone who only bred for the extreme size. If I can take what they wrote online as a full truth, they were claiming to be mating two 110lb and 30" tall dogs and were producing dogs that size or bigger without an issue. I was warned that Finn was going to be on the bigger end of the spectrum, but it was a secondary factor that he'd be above standard; working ability and temperment were the first things sought after, it was just that two, slightly above standard dogs were putting out dogs who were above standard, but just enough to be noticeable.


----------



## Carriesue (Aug 13, 2012)

I love big dogs... I'll admit I originally wanted a Great Dane before I got my GSD but the hubby didn't want one because they don't live very long. I really wanted something over 100lbs, why? I'm not really sure! I guess partly because it would make me feel safer and just more to love. I still someday want to own a Great Dane. 

So it's funny that the dog I ended up with is on the small side of the standard! Ollie is an intact male, about 25 at the withers and 69lbs at pretty much one year old(he will be one in two weeks). Though I guess since he's still young he may put on more weight yet but it's funny how many people comment on how HUGE he is. I had one person tell me that he's the biggest shepherd she's ever seen! To me he seems small, perhaps it's his long coat that throws people off.

I wouldn't trade my dog for the world but someday I do hope to own a giant breed. . I would love a big GSD but don't want to support larger then standard dogs, I'd probably get a Shiloh shepherd or American Alsatian if I wanted one that badly but for now I'd rather have a dog that likes to work.


----------



## JakodaCD OA (May 14, 2000)

I've seemed to end up with some larger sized gsd's, tho not intentional

Masi is 26" at the shoulders and lean 75lbs..ALL of the shepherds I've had, male and female seem to top out at that, altho 1, was 32" and 125lbs (a mutant and again not intentional.

I teach ALL my dogs to put their front feet up, in my car, blazer, beds, furniture, it sure does help when they get to those senior years and you have to lift a heavy dog for whatever reason.

I definitely don't want a bigger dog..


----------



## TAR HEEL MOM (Mar 22, 2013)

My boy is around 78 pounds at 18 months. He really doesn't look "big" to me but he is my first GSD and I didn't realize what the standard actually was for a male, full grown. My labs have always been large and my current girl weighs around 85 pounds. I love that they lay on the bed with me and pretty much take up all the room


----------



## Jaxx's mom (Jul 14, 2013)

> When I was 18 and got my first puppy, I didn't choose her for size, but I wanted her to grow as large as possible. At the time I was living on my own, and wanted a BIG dog for security reasons. I thought that the bigger the dog, the more intimidating it would be. Nowadays I know that the size of a dog has very little to do with its ability and willingness to protect, but at the time, I simply wanted a big deterrent to anyone with malicious intent. How many of you feel the same way?


I personally like big dogs because I feel more safe. If you think about it, german shepherds are BIGGER than yorkies. And people are more scared of gsds. They are more "scary" than most breeds. So if you have a bigger dog out of a scary breed, most Likely people will stay away. And I've always been freaked out about murders or robbers coming in a house and I used to get panic attacks and now that I have Jaxx I don't. And I would say that he is going to be a big fella, he's 75 pounds (maybe more now) at nine months, and actually under weight. ( trust me I'm trying my hardest to get him back to a normal weight..) and its more to love on  and I've always been a big dog person ( gsds, Pitts, rotties, Great Danes, mastiffs) 
As long as the over sized have good hips and elbows and aren't obese, I have no problem with them. 




Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

For me, it's all about what I'm going to be doing with the dog. For a working dog, I like a small and agile herder. My heart dog, Fama, is a female GSD, who ranges from 55 to 70 pounds, depending on how much she's working out. 










For a pet, I like big dogs for their temperament and low maintenance level. My family bred St. Bernard Dogs when I was young, and I've had a variety of Mastiff breeds over the years. I currently have a Cane Corso at 115 pounds and growing, and a 90 pound pit / lab mix.

David Winners


----------



## Freestep (May 1, 2011)

You know, the funny thing is... size, to me, doesn't play a huge role in how much a dog intimidates me. The dogs that have bitten me are mostly smaller dogs... Lhasas, Mini Poodles... and the dogs that scare me most are Chows, which are only about 40-60 lb. I have met 50 lb. Malinois that I wouldn't cross, and Terriers I've had to handle verrrry carefully.

The thing that intimidates me far more than size is attitude and expression. Some dogs just have a vibe that says "don't eff with me", and that can be from a tiny Chihuahua or a huge Rott, but I know full well that the dog more likely to bite, statistically, will not be the biggest dog.

Nowadays, I'd feel just as safe walking a 57-pound female GSD as with a 140-pound "old fashioned" one. In fact, I would probably feel safer with the smaller dog, as I know how fast, athletic and agile the smaller ones can be if they need to take action. Ever wonder why the military uses Malinois? Their smaller size is an advantage in many ways, and they're certainly no less intimidating or less dangerous when provoked.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

My female is tall and lean. My male is shorter and more stocky. Someone told me today that they thought he could hit 100 pounds easily. I said that isn't happening. He looks good right where he is (80 pounds or so) and IMO could stand to lose about 5 pounds. I want him healthy, the size doesn't matter for protection purposes.


----------



## Gharrissc (May 19, 2012)

I always had a dislike for smaller dogs simply because of the size, until I met my husband who had a very sweet Chihuahua/Jack Russell mix. I still love giant breeds, but have also fallen in love with the smaller dogs that have a lot of personality.


----------



## ODINsFREKI (Jul 30, 2013)

I've had a large long hair and an sleek black and silvertip. The large one was awesome and a bug fluffy buddy. The sleek black one was agile and on a mission. They were both males and completely different dogs. The silvertip was bred for work and the big fur ball was american bred or family and probably some show blood in there. 

I like the darker sleeker short hair ones. They are more agile, mobile and easier to take care of. My big one was hard to pick up in his old age. That is about the only thing bad about having a large GSD.

I don't care for the breeders who select large shepherds to breed monsters. I like to see them stay solid and working in their field.


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

My Jake turns 3 on the 21st and weighs 103 Lbs and is 26" at the shoulders. He started filling out after 18 months. His Father weighed 110, his mother mid 70s. 
We Love our Big Boy!


----------



## Anubis_Star (Jul 25, 2012)

My pup is 80.2 lbs, 27.5 inches at 8 months old. He's a schutzhund dog and I HATE the fact that he's going to be so large! Dad was 85 and mom was 75 but all these pups are huge. 

I just dont want the added stress on joints.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## fredh (Sep 10, 2013)

Anubis_Star said:


> My pup is 80.2 lbs, 27.5 inches at 8 months old. He's a schutzhund dog and I HATE the fact that he's going to be so large! Dad was 85 and mom was 75 but all these pups are huge.
> 
> I just dont want the added stress on joints.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


 
Thats a Big Pup! My Jake weighed 75 Lbs at one year. He only really started to fill out once he was 18 months old.


----------



## LaRen616 (Mar 4, 2010)

Sinister is between 28" and 28.5" inches at the shoulder. He weighs about 85 pounds (I keep him lean)

I won't lie, I love Sinister's size. He is the perfect size, color and has the perfect amount of hair. In my eyes he is one of the most gorgeous dogs I have ever seen. Sometimes I literally sit there and stare at him and think "he's perfect, he's just stunning." 

Because of his size and color people are scared of him, he can be very intimidating and that was one of the biggest reasons why I wanted a GSD and specifically a black GSD. He looks like a big black wolf. Because I lack the ability to be able to protect myself, I chose a breed that would help protect me and make me feel safe. However, I don't exactly expect my dog to protect me (although he has shown that he would) but I like to think that if someone were to literally attack me that he and I would fight side by side. I would never leave him to take care of the situation alone and I like to think he wouldn't leave me either. 

Would I knowingly seek out a breeder that breeds for oversized GSDs? No, I wouldn't. But I would take a another large GSD if it were from a reputable breeder that had a monster puppy pop up. 

I forgot to mention that there are some things that suck about him being so large and those are:

1) I can't lift/carry him in an emergency situation (unless adrenaline kicks in)
2) Because he is so large he is not agile, he would not do well in agility or dock diving
3) I constantly worry about bloat and his hips
4) Very large poop


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

David Winners said:


> For me, it's all about what I'm going to be doing with the dog. For a working dog, I like a small and agile herder. My heart dog, Fama, is a female GSD, who ranges from 55 to 70 pounds, depending on how much she's working out.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:wub::wub::wub::wub:


----------



## David Winners (Apr 30, 2012)

Sunflowers said:


> :wub::wub::wub::wub:












David Winners


----------



## jlhorowitz36 (Sep 2, 2013)

Freestep said:


> You know, the funny thing is... size, to me, doesn't play a huge role in how much a dog intimidates me. The dogs that have bitten me are mostly smaller dogs... Lhasas, Mini Poodles... and the dogs that scare me most are Chows, which are only about 40-60 lb. I have met 50 lb. Malinois that I wouldn't cross, and Terriers I've had to handle verrrry carefully.
> 
> The thing that intimidates me far more than size is attitude and expression. Some dogs just have a vibe that says "don't eff with me", and that can be from a tiny Chihuahua or a huge Rott, but I know full well that the dog more likely to bite, statistically, will not be the biggest dog.
> 
> Nowadays, I'd feel just as safe walking a 57-pound female GSD as with a 140-pound "old fashioned" one. In fact, I would probably feel safer with the smaller dog, as I know how fast, athletic and agile the smaller ones can be if they need to take action. Ever wonder why the military uses Malinois? Their smaller size is an advantage in many ways, and they're certainly no less intimidating or less dangerous when provoked.


I agree. I cringe when I have to work with shar pei's , chows, basenjis, dachshunds. Throw me a Pitt, Rottweiler, mastiff , shepherd (if well socialized) any day!! 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

